# First Bark!!



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

We have had our new beagle pup out about 5 times now and every time he shows a little more promise. He tries to follow every track we show him. He is to young yet to follow our older dog but he tries. He listens when Benny brings the rabbit back around and runs after him to follow and smell that tracks. 

Yesterday, we worked a brand new area and every time the old dog brought the rabbit around we would send out the new pup and let him chase the rabbit. I kept saying that it wont be long before it all clicks. Well Briar spotted a rabbit coming across the field so I let him go and he flew after the rabbit yipping all the way. Once the bunny was well out of site he slowed down and tried to work the track and actually yipped a few more times. I laughed and laughed at that little puppy. He came back after a few minutes and jumped up on my leg and I picked him up could not stop hugging the little bugger. It wont be long before he is off and running his own rabbits. But I sure love to watch his little mind work when he is trying to figure out a track and what he is suppost to do with it right now...

Briar is only 4 1/2 months old and well on his way to becoming the next generation of hunting dog at our house. Here is a current picture of him:


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Way to go Briar, I'm sure it was a sweet sound.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the getting the pup going. Good name too. I have a female named Briar and a male named Twig.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Good looking pup ! Nothing sweeter than a beagle on the trail !


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Bings back good memories. Lots of excitement & anticipation after that first time hearing your beagle start. Good Luck & hope you get to hear a lot more from him in the years to come!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Sorry I missed the first bark yesterday. I needed a change of boots and a pain killer. I am sure that bennie will get briar started on the right foot. 

I wonder what the people in the trailers thought when that rabbit decided to take bennie for that tour of town.:lol:

Drove around today looking for some more pines that still had ground cover that was huntable but came up empty.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats ok Tom I was excited enough for the both of us. It was cool that Ron got to hear it though. We are always looking for new places to run the dogs. I never get tired of it.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I cant wait to hear that sweet sound!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats, on the sound of music


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm jealous, I want a beagle soooo bad! Sounds very cool. How young do they typically start following scent?


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine is 6 months and she does really well!!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Just an update. I have been working my lil beagle pup Briar for awhile now and was not sure if he was going to work out or not but the last few weeks have been great. Each time out he has worked harder to figure out the scent even across sand.

Yesterday was pretty windy and dry and that darn little pup jumped 5 different rabbits. He even ran one across an open field, then across pavement and down a road and back across the road again and back in the pines. His voice is still a cross between a puppy squack and his adult voice so it is find of funny. But when he jumps a bunny there is no mistaking what is going on. I could not stop smiling all afternoon. I think his little light bulb has finally went off. He is about 5 1/2 months old now. Thinking about finding another place to run him again today since tomorrow is our last day until next fall. Wish us luck


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like Briar comming along just fine! At 6 months old most beagles still have a serious case of puppy brain and sticking with a trail beyond a turn or two takes to much concentration. As he gets older the puppy brain will give away to determination and then we won't be able to wipe that smile off your face
Congrates!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

As I`m typing this, my 7 year old beagle, Star, is watching 2 mallard ducks walk across my front yard. She doesn`t know what they are, but she knows they aren`t rabbits. Beagle`s are the best!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

My older beagle is around 10 now. He is starting to miss a few steps but I never get tired of listening or watching him run a rabbit. So much personality in his eyes as he runs past us on the trail. I know our dogs don't last forever, so it is a little bittersweet that the ole dog stayed home more this year and the new pup got all the action.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> My older beagle is around 10 now. He is starting to miss a few steps but I never get tired of listening or watching him run a rabbit. So much personality in his eyes as he runs past us on the trail. I know our dogs don't last forever, so it is a little bittersweet that the ole dog stayed home more this year and the new pup got all the action.


It's to bad man's best friend can't grow old with us.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

5 1/2 is early...6,7,8 is still good. Have fun with your pup.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Line-Loc said:


> 5 1/2 is early...6,7,8 is still good. Have fun with your pup.


Line-Loc I had my older beagle Benny running at 5 months and fron his first jumped rabbit he never quit. Tons and tons of drive. When you were done hunting you had to put him on a leash to take him back to the vehicle or you would never get to leave. LOL He is just getting older now and makes more mistakes. He still gets the job done but it takes him a little longer to get there. 

I only wish I had some more time to train the young dog Briar since he is running great right now. I think i picked another good one. 

I am curious if there were any other members that purchased a pup from this litter and how they are running?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

He's sure a handsome pup. Glad to hear that he's coming along well for you. There is nothing in the world like a nice little Beagle tearing up.
It's been almost 50 years since I heard a pup(one of dads' Bassets) give his first voice on trail, yet I never get over the thrill. 
When my Basset pup opened up the first time last year I was just a excited as when I was a kid and my first Beagle let loose.
I don't know what it is about rabbit hounds, but I always come back to them. They are the one type of dog that got under my skin and the passion has never left.
I love the Labs and the squirrel dogs, but a rabbit hound will always hold my heart. They are my true passion. They "haunt" me.
I will run Beagles or Bassets until I can't walk anymore.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> My older beagle is around 10 now. He is starting to miss a few steps but I never get tired of listening or watching him run a rabbit. So much personality in his eyes as he runs past us on the trail. I know our dogs don't last forever, so it is a little bittersweet that the ole dog stayed home more this year and the new pup got all the action.


 
He sure impressed me a couple years ago. I'm sure Briar will be just as good, he's got a good teacher.


----------

